# Dovpo Gaurdian 150watt TC



## kimbo (8/7/15)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Marzuq (8/7/15)

kimbo said:


> View attachment 30896


good looking device. It looks so neat and organised


----------



## Cave Johnson (8/7/15)

Falls a bit short on the Ni200 working resistance though. Needed a minimum of 0.05 ohms.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## stevie g (8/7/15)

great device and I'm a fan of the company. Biggest con is the high ohm requirement on nickel... Won't be able to cloud chase massive builds on this one unfortunately.


----------

